

Sergey’s New Title. - OoTheNigerian
http://oonwoye.com/2011/01/21/sergeys-new-title/

======
LeonW
Really love that post, but "The real important change at Google is not the new
CEO" would have been a catchier title ;). I truly believe you are right and it
will stir things up again for the company that has really grown into a
corporation. Getting some startupish feeling back will be a great step towards
more innovation again.

~~~
OoTheNigerian
I did not want want to be accused of link baiting :(

~~~
LeonW
haha, true, true! No, I think this is a more genuine way and better anyways.

------
john2011
does this mean he will have to raise funding for his ideas also :-)

